# 
,
    10  275-.
  10 275-:
10)   - ,   ,       
          ,  ;
(. 10     29.06.2015 N 159-   
   "   "


    :
  2014   ,   ,     .
   .  ,           .
, , , ,            ?
         ?

!
.   -  ...

----------


## .

?            .

----------

> ?            .


   ,      .

----------


## .

> 10)   - ,   , **


.

----------

,   .
   :
1)                 . ?  -.
2)       /           ?
3)                   ?

----------


## .

2.

----------

! 
, , :    ,             ,     ?   ,      ?

----------

> ! 
> , , :    ,             ,     ?   ,      ?


 ,   .
        .

----------

> ,   .
>         .


  .

----------

?       ,   .     . ?

----------

> ,   .
>         .


 , 1  8.2 (  8.3 )       :        ..(( ...
  ,        (),        , ...
  :       275? (     ...)

----------


## Tan4ik

** ,      1 - 275 .

----------

> ** ,      1 - 275 .


,   . ,  ,      ,  ,  ,    .
     ,    1   -      .    -      .
       ,     ...

      275.   ,     .     1   ...

----------

!  ,           "".         .      -   .        .  ,      - ,           .   ,    ,       ,     275-.   ,  ,  -   .... ?  275-     . 
       ,     ?    -       ,    ,   (           ),     (   ???). 
   ,             ?
  !

----------


## Tan4ik

**,   ,            /,   .    ,   ..       .

----------

an4ik,   .

----------

> [b]   ,   ..       .


  ,      ? 
    ,        .
         .    ,       .
     -        -             ?
  ,           : 
1.   (  ,             ),
2.    , ,
3.  ,  , ,
4.        3    (,    ,      ,        )???
           -        ..,          ?

----------

!

           (    )
       ,   .    16     ,       ,      ().
     ,       ,   .

              ? 
            .          (       3     ) (            ,        ) .
     ,        ,     ,    .
           .

----------


## Tan4ik

> ,      ? 
>     ,        .
>          .    ,       .
>      -        -             ?
>   ,           : 
> 1.   (  ,             ),
> 2.    , ,
> 3.  ,  , ,
> 4.        3    (,    ,      ,        )???
>            -        ..,          ?


  ,    ,  ,    . ..      ,   ,   ,     . (     ).       ,      ?     
 , , .     .           ,   . ..  ,           -   - .    /  ..    .

----------

> ,   . ..  ,           -   - .    /  ..    .


,    , ,  ,         .  ,    ?   ? ,     ...    " ?" -    ,      ? 
                    ,  , , ,        ?
    ,    ,          .    .     .    -  ,     ,      ?

----------


## Tan4ik

**,     ?    ? 
    ,  ,   .       ,    .

----------

an4ik,  ,  ,      ,     .
 ,    ( 3  )     .

----------


## -

. )))     ,    ,      ,  



> ( 3  )


   ?     .      ,      



> ,

----------

> ?


    275-    13.07.15.

" 8.3.    

1.     :
1)           ;
2)       ,              :
)    ,  ,       ,     ,     ;
)     ,  ,     (),   .   , ,     ;
)    ,         ,          -  (  ,  );
)           ,          ,  ,         ,          ,        ()       ,     ;
)    ,                .           ,        ,       .  ,           ;
)   ,    ()    ,      ,    ,      (  ,    )     , , , ,  ,      ,     ,    ,     ,    ,     ,      -  (  ,  );
)        2, 3, 9  10  8.4   ;
)            ;
3)   ,   8.4   .
2.    , ,    ,    ,             .               ,   1  ."

----------


## -

!

----------


## Tan4ik

> an4ik,  ,  ,      ,     .
>  ,    ( 3  )     .


 .    .    ?

----------

,     .    ?  , .       ?

----------


## Remix

,     .      .     ,   ,  ,  ,  .         / .       ( /   ,   ..)     ,         3   . 
  ,            3- .

----------

> ,     .      .     ,   ,  ,  ,  .         / .       ( /   ,   ..)     ,         3   . 
>   ,            3- .


 ,      ,      ?   ,       ?

----------

> ,


   ,        ,     .
   -...    ,        
-    ?    - , 
           - .

----------

,        /?

----------


## telenda



----------


## Tan4ik

> 


         -

----------


## telenda

-    ,   .   -      ?

----------


## telenda

.        -.      .    -     .

----------


## Natnat

10.000    ,     -,   300 ./.

----------

> ,      ,      ?   ,       ?



  ...       :    " "
      3    ,      ?

----------


## _

.  ...  ,  ,

----------


## _



----------

> 


     ?
 - .     ,   . (  )

----------

** ,            .

----------


## Tan4ik

> ** ,            .


 .
   .  ?     .    ,  2

----------

> .
>    .  ?     .    ,  2


      .    8-800-555-84-84,

----------


## nelly65

> ,        ,     .
>    -...    ,        
> *-    ?*    - , 
>            - .


  !

----------


## Vrus

,   ! 
          275-         .

      (90%)  2-  6-  .         ,    .               .

 275-   (  ),         ,       :
1.               .
2.             ,       ( ,   ).         ,       . 
3.  ,            ,             .  
4. ,             ,   ,       ,        .
5.         .            ,    :
5.1.	   , ,  .
5.2.	       .           .              .
5.3.	       (  -).
6.               3 () .      .  .2) .1 .8.3            ,   ,        .8.4.
7.                . (   ,      60    )
8.           + 5%     .%.         ,        15 ..     100 ..  500 ..  ,       ,                ,        . ( , ?)

  ,     .

     :
1. 



> ,        ,     .
>    -...    ,        
> -    ?    - , 
>            - .
>   !


      (   ),   :
"             ().
    ,        ,         ,    ,      (. 136  ).
                  ...... "
..        

2.



> ...       :    " "


,   6

3. 



> 8.3
> 
>  ,      ,      ?   ,       ?


,   5

     ?

----------


## Olaf

> ,        ,     .
>    -...    ,        
> -    ?    - , 
>            - .


 .     "".   .

----------


## Tan4ik

5.3  *Vrus*,    ,       . ,        ,  . ,   ,           .    2    . 
 ,       /  ,   . ,     ,     .  ,         .

----------


## Vrus

> 2    .


    ?




> . ,        ,  .


...     -...

----------


## Vrus

> ,       /


       ? ..     \ ,   .. ...             ?

----------


## nelly65

> 5.3  *Vrus*,    ,       . ,        ,  . ,   ,           .    2    . 
> * ,       /  ,  * . ,     ,     .  ,         .


    ?

1. .  20 000,  40%= 8 000. -8000*22%=1760, -8000*2,9%=232,  8000*13%  20 000*13%???? (     .    )

-    ,     (   , /,   ..)    ?

2.  .  ,   8000.       ,      8000.    ?

----------


## dasean

.
    :
       50%     50%  .    60.  ,      ,        .           ,  :                ,     50% ?           50%

----------


## Tan4ik

*dasean*, .     50%,   ,     /,            50%   .

----------


## Tan4ik

*nelly65*,  -    .

----------


## dasean

,  : 1.             ?   ,              ? 2.        , ..      50%  ,       ?

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

 .   ,     .

         ,     .
      ,      .       .


1)         ?          ,    ?

2)           ?

----------


## Tan4ik

*dasean*, 1.    .    ,  ,   ,         . 
2.   .  - ,       .     .

----------


## Tan4ik

*Enic*,   ,    ,     .        .       ,    .
         .    ,  , -

----------


## Enic

> Enic,   ,    ,     .        .       ,    .
>          .    ,  , -


 
 :Smilie: 
   ,     .   .

    .      .

----------

.       ,  .    ,     ,  .  2015        .       ,   .             .       ,      ,     .            ,   ,  .       .          ,        ,              .            ,  .          .           .

----------


## Vrus

1.    ?        ,    ,    
2.           ,       ,   : _"           ()           , ,    ,      ,         ()     ,      .  ,    ,          ,  _______  _____  (_________)     (18%) ____  ___  (_________),         ,       ,       ,        ."_
2.1     ,      (3  4  ),          
3.                      .2   3729-  15.07.2015.       3730-  15.07.2015.   .8.6 275-.     ,   , ,    (  )
4.             (   ,      )  ,     : _         ,   8.3  )   275-  26.12.2012,        100,00    18%,    18% 18,00 ,    18% 118,00 ._
     ,   ,     
5.           ,   ""   275-       (    )

----------

!
   - !
 :
         .         . 
     .       ,              .
   ?       .   - ,   .          ?
   !

----------


## ekatkol

. 
 ,     .     ,     (/)   .      .       ,            ..        .          3 /             ?          ,           ?       35%   .

----------


## Tan4ik

*ekatkol*, http://www.klerk.ru/boss/articles/438320/
   .
     ,        .

----------


## ekatkol

, ,  ,      .



> *ekatkol*
>      ,        .


,         3 ,   , , , ,        .      9 ,      3  (     ,       )).         "" . ,     25 ,    9          .         ?  ,   ?
     ""              ,  ,         ?

----------

> ""              ,  ,         ?


    (  ).  ,     , ,      ,      .        .       ,           , ,  - .   ,   ,      .   ,          , ,    ,     .

----------

-       .       .       .     ,         .

----------

. ,   ,   ,        :           ?    .   ,    50%   .          ,         ?

----------


## texpolimer

,  . 
    ,    .   ,  .   ,      ,      ,         ?

----------

, , ,     ,      " "   3 ..???  /,    ,    -  ,  ?

----------

- ))

----------


## im

[QUOTE=;54577451]  ,      ? 
    ,        .
         .    ,       .
     -        -             ?
  ,           : 
1.   (  ,             ),
2.    , ,
3.  ,  , ,
4.        3    (,    ,      ,        )???
           -        ..,          ?

 ,   ,     ?    (((
  ,   ,     ...

----------

,    ,  ...

----------


## Shah

!    ,     " 3 . ",          .      .

   : (   ,     ) http://www.nachfin.info/SMF/index.php?topic=23833.495 ). 

     "3 . ":"    -     ,      ,     -    .

   ...

----------

!     .      ,    .  :
1.   +   .         .        ;              -          ;  .              -  .      -      .    .     ,     (       ).
2.   ( ).   :  +  (        ).  .       .

----------

,          ,       ?

----------


## Nasty31

!
     ,  .  . 
  ,   ,       .......,     .    .,       275.
 ,         ,        5-6%     ,    ,       .
  ,   ?

----------


## 78

> !     .      ,    .  :
> 1.   +   .         .        ;             -          ;  .              -  .      -      .    .     ,     (       ).
> 2.   ( ).   :  +  (        ).  .      .


   .
, -,   :            1. ?
       /        -?   ...
    ,    1   ...  ...
 6-    ...    /,     ...
  ?

----------

:     . ? :Embarrassment:

----------

( . ),   .   ,       1 .                  .    ..   ()  .  .        .          .     .?

----------


## 79

!
   3-  ,  ,   ,       19  2-          ,   ,    ,       
      2-  20,    2-    ,    19. :      ,    2 ,        ?

----------

!
    .     .        ,       .            ?    3,        .       ?

----------

, -       20%,       ?      ...

----------

!
            . 
    159-,   -  . , ,       . 
     ,     ,     ,  .    (((
        .       .        .
1.	   ,         ,     .             ?  ?  - ?  3-   ?  3        ?      -?
2.	               ?  -    ,    .
3.	        ?  ,         , ..      .
4.	,        .      .        .    ?    ?       ,    ,   -  .   .

, ,  ,  . ,        .       :Smilie:             .
!

----------


## Tan4ik

**,         .      .            .    .
        (  , ).
2.           ,     . ..,    , , 1517 ,       2017 .        . 
3.     ,        .      .
4.  ,   "   "?  ?      , . 

   .

----------

*Tan4ik*,  !
  -    :         ,     . ,       ("  ")   , .   ,  ,    .          ?   - ?

----------

> ..,    , , 1517 ,       2017 .        .


  ,  1418. 2018 ?!  :Embarrassment:         ,  .

----------


## Tan4ik

> *Tan4ik*,  !
>   -    :         ,     . ,       ("  ")   , .   ,  ,    .          ?   - ?


,     ,   .  .     ,     . .

----------


## Tan4ik

> ,  1418. 2018 ?!         ,  .


,     2018    .          , .

----------

*Tan4ik*, !

----------


## lubka

:Speaking:

----------


## lubka

> 8.           + 5%     .%.         ,        15 ..     100 ..  500 ..  ,       ,                ,        . ( , ?)


     .         ?

----------


## Vrus

> .         ?


   29.12.12 275- "   "  14 3.:



> , ,                (, )   ,    , , ,      ,            ,       -    ,   ,    .               (, )   ,   .

----------


## Dimloon

,       ,                  3 ,     ,          10  .      ?

----------

*Dimloon*,  .               ,  ,        .  , ,    ,   - , ...

----------


## IrinaO

...    .         ,    2020 ,      ,               ,    .          .        ....

----------

,     , ,      10 .  .

----------

!          1000 .    .          . .    ,    :
-  .. "" . 2 . 1 . 8.3    29.12.2012  275- "    "                               ,         1000 .     .

:    ,                     -   ?        . .     .

----------


## Lizzaveta

http://www.audit4dk.ru/article/publi...oboronzakazu1/

 .

----------


## Lizzaveta

(    )   ,     ?     .?  ..

----------

3 .         ? (,     ) 
             .
          .

----------


## Tan4ik

-         ...

----------

-.

----------

